# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Terrence/Info?

## Peter NJ

Any info on the missing plane? Anguillian pilot left STT this AM for STX and never arrived..Are you hearing anything?

----------


## Peter NJ

Not sure how many passengers onboard?

----------


## LindaP

Peter......thats not the same as the one a couple days ago in Montserrat, on way to Antigua? 3 were killed there.???

----------


## Peter NJ

No,this is just developing

----------


## didier

I heard it was the pilot that flies newspapers around the islands. he was flying an aztec between stt and stx. a helicopter is searching now.

----------


## elgreaux

bad day for flying...

----------


## Peter NJ

From what i've been told it was a beautiful morning in the VI's.

----------


## elgreaux

I meant in Saint Barth where it was raining rather heavily....

----------


## Peter NJ

http://www.krmg.com/ap/ap/transporta...in-usvi/nScSP/

----------


## amyb

Sad.

----------


## LindaP

Yes, so sorry to hear.

----------


## katva

So terribly sad. Sad news.

----------


## katva

Wow--- just heard on local DC Chanel 4 news--- one woman rescued. Hoping and praying for more good news....

----------


## Peter NJ

It gets even sadder.3 years ago he lost his brother in a plane crash.He was also a pilot.

----------


## Peter NJ

conflicting reports..




http://www.virginislandsnewsonline.c...o-on-survivors

----------


## Peter NJ

Plane found today,1 person dead inside.Plane being towed to STT.Very sad.

----------


## amyb

That is sad. Has the survivor provided any info re this crash?

----------

